# Friday 13th coincidence....or not?



## zadiac (14/3/20)

So this is real.

On the 12th, I was working first night shift and told the other people on my shift that I hope the 13th won't bring any bad luck with it....

Well, yesterday, a Lesotho citizen was robbed (armed robbery) and the poor man and his wife lost everything. Scary thing is....their case number is *CAS13/03/2020*. Truth. I registered the case myself on the crime system.

Unfortunately, there are no clues whatsoever as they couldn't see the registration number of the robbers' car, but they do suspect the security that was escorting them out of Alexandra. Anyway, just thought I'd mention this here. Weird, right?

Happy Saturday

Reactions: Like 2 | Informative 2


----------



## Room Fogger (14/3/20)

zadiac said:


> So this is real.
> 
> On the 12th, I was working first night shift and told the other people on my shift that I hope the 13th won't bring any bad luck with it....
> 
> ...


Eina, crime is a pain for everyone, I don’t think anyone is really safe anywhere anymore, as for security let’s not go there.

I’m not a superstitious person, but my gate got stuck half way open during load shedding, battery failed, could not get in or out.  And the keys did not want to unlock the bypass or the anti theft bracket lock. Strangely enough this morning, grinder ready, in, unlock, replace battery, close, lock, unlock, lock, no problem. Bit weird isn’t it, and just for info my lucky number is 13.

Reactions: Funny 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Raindance (14/3/20)

Thirteen is the number after twelve...

Regards

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Christos (25/3/20)

Raindance said:


> Thirteen is the number after twelve...
> 
> Regards


Is also there number before fourteen

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## leila_mcdonald (29/3/20)

I don't believe in such things


----------

